# wo ist meine grafikkarte im laptop und kann ich sie wechseln



## 19master94 (15. Februar 2010)

hi alle zusammen,

ich wolte mal fragen ob einer hir weiß wo die Grafikkarte in meinem acer aspire5114wlmi liegt.

ich wolte noch wissen ob man sie wechseln kann.

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## majorguns (15. Februar 2010)

Der Grafikchip ist fest auf der Platine verlötet und kann nicht gewechselt werden.


----------



## 19master94 (15. Februar 2010)

aber du weißt nicht wo die Grafikkarte liegt oder


----------



## NCphalon (16. Februar 2010)

es is nur ein chip, keine karte^^

EDIT: Oder? Kann sein dass die Mobility X1600Pro doch dediziert is, wüsst aber net wo die zu finden wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2010)

Was für ne Karte isses denn überhaupt? und was hast Du vor?


----------



## 19master94 (16. Februar 2010)

es ist eine ati modility radoen x1600 und ich wolte es einfach nur mal wissen so just for funn


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (16. Februar 2010)

bei nem laptop die grafikkarte zu tauschen ist schwierig (MXM Module - Preis, Verfügbarkeit) bis unmöglich (verlötet) - wird mal zeit für einen standard an den sich dann auch alle halten


----------



## klyer (16. Februar 2010)

majorguns schrieb:


> Der Grafikchip ist fest auf der Platine verlötet und kann nicht gewechselt werden.



nicht überall.... 
ich kann meine GF9650 wechseln....

->die onBoard Karten wie die HD4500,... kann man nicht wechseln.


----------



## 19master94 (16. Februar 2010)

weiß denn niemand wo sie liegt. aber danke für die antworten


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. Februar 2010)

wo ist liegt ist doch völlig egal

schraub das teil auf dann weißt du es


----------



## klyer (16. Februar 2010)

wenn du mal richtig zockst, ne weile lang, dann hast du am laptop gewisse wärmequellen... 

->unten links sitzt meist der cpu und dort, wo dein vga oder hdmi oder dvi ausgang ist, dort ist auch meist die grafikkarte.

->bei mir wäre das oben links, hab aber auch viele laptops gesehen, die oben rechts die grafikkarte hatten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2010)

meistens ist da dann die Kühlung des Books deutlich anders, das Metall wird an der Stelle "breiter". Dadrunter ist entweder die CPU oder die "Karte".


----------



## 19master94 (17. Februar 2010)

also ich habs schon aufgeschraubt und uch hab 3 gleichgroße kühler


----------



## an.ONE (19. Februar 2010)

Unterstützt das Mainboard MXMII/III-Module? Dann wäre ein Tausch möglich, allerdings gegen kein wirklich schnelleres Modul -> Punkt Wärmeentwicklung.

Welche Notebook besitzt du denn?

mxm-upgrade.com ist die einzigste Quelle, Module zu erwerben. Zumindest kenne ich nur dieses Shop:

MXM Upgrade Home Page

Eine Liste gibts hier:

MXM notebooks before 3.0

Grüße.


----------

